

Ask HN: Best OSX Email Client for High Volume - fossuser

I'm wondering if there's some email client out there that can easily handle high volumes of email.  The default Mail client can get bogged down and outlook for mac is pretty unpleasant to use.<p>What do you use?
======
cianuro
I would love to know what other people are using.

------
flavmartins
Thunderbird.

